# Trivia 11/13



## luckytrim (Nov 13, 2018)

trivia 11/13
DID YOU KNOW...
For every extra kilogram carried on a space flight, 530  kilograms of extra 
fuel are needed at liftoff.

1. According to Total Film Magazine, the first film to be  referred to as a 
"block-buster" was released in 1975 and featured Robert Shaw  and others. Which film are they referring to?
2. How many of the Fifty border the Great Lakes?
Bonus ; list them...)
3. In which small valley of the river Düssel in Germany did  Johann Karl 
Fuhlrott first identify the fossils of a species in the genus  'homo'?
4. Strange Words are These...
What is aposiopesis?
  a. - a Change in one's position
  b. - Skin disease
  c. - Failure to complete a sentence
  d. - A reddish discoloration of the skin of a citrus  fruit.
5. Shakespeare invented a number of words in his writings; one  such word was 
'Bedswerver' .
What or whom does the word represent ?
6. In the 1970s, Mattel sold a doll called "Growing Up  Skipper". What was 
unique about it?
7. On "Everybody Loves Raymond," what is Ray's father Frank's  favorite 
expression?
8. In WWI, who were the members of 'the Triple Entente',  classed as the 
original 'Allied Forces'?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The average American produces 2.5 pounds of trash per  day.
The average Japanese, 4.4 pounds per day.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. ‘Jaws’
2. – 8
(Wisconsin, Pennsylvania, Ohio, New York, Minnesota,  Michigan,
Indiana, Illinois)
3.  Neander Valley
4. - c
5. an Adulteress
6. Her breasts grew larger
7. 'Holy Crap !!'
8.  United Kingdom, France, Russia

CRAP !!
Reverse the numbers and you’ll have the truth !


----------

